# Razr or galaxy



## Zack (Jul 5, 2011)

Well my x has reached the end of its life and I'm just wondering which of the two phones everyone would suggest. I'd like limited freezing and decent battery life...and if anyone knows any common issues with either of them please let me know.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Nexus hands down. If you would like to experience the awesomeness that is an unlocked bootloader. The battery life is alright (im currently at 49 percent with 12 hours). This is with AOKP and a minimal kernal tweaked mind you. I'm not disappointed with the jump from the X to the Gnex.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm going Nexus when I upgrade, X is still running strong for now though.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm liking my razr maxx. I really wanted the nexus, but I looked at the hardware and knew I wouldn't be happy with the weak camera and battery for 2 years +. Maxx has a decent dev community too, mostly at droidrzr.com

Ics is sure tasty on it too!

Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

If it means anything to you a well, I believe the new operating software 4.1 will be coming to the Nexus within a month or too, still speculation.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> I'm liking my razr maxx. I really wanted the nexus, but I looked at the hardware and knew I wouldn't be happy with the weak camera and battery for 2 years +. Maxx has a decent dev community too, mostly at droidrzr.com
> 
> Ics is sure tasty on it too!
> 
> Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


Weak camera? The camera on the nexus is very good, like iphone good, in terms of hardware and software.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Really going to be personal preference as they both have their strong points.

Razr
pro's
battery life
build quality
semi-working kexec on gsm models
better camera

cons
non-removable battery
smaller dev community (but it looks like its still growing as it goes)
locked bootloader
means no true custom recovery (not a big deal with safestrap)
no custom kernels (imo not as big of a deal. The few phones I've used with custom kernels stock kernel was best anyways)
Will be harder to keep updated when the device reaches EOL
GNex
pro's
unlocked bootloader
true custom recovery, not any of this hacked bullshit moto's have
custom kernels
1 con imo: Yet another thing to look at when something isn't acting right. Rom dev's cannot and will not test every variant of their rom and every kernel out there

nexus device so it should get faster updates.... obviously hasn't happened though
removable battery

cons
verizon controls updates which means it doesn't get updated when the rest of the nexus devices do
build quality isn't as good
terrible radio's for the most part (think they were improved by the 4.0.4 update but still not great? could be wrong here)

TLR - personal preference, I would go for Razr personally. Only way this would change would be gsm GNex, would pick it instantly

edit: That is pro's/con's as I see them. Do some research for yourself and decide based on that



Waffleninja said:


> If it means anything to you a well, I believe the new operating software 4.1 will be coming to the Nexus within a month or too, still speculation.


Did you actually read that or just regurgitating what others have said? If you read the Play checkout (here) it said that was the HSPA+ (gsm) version. And Jellybean hasn't really officially been announced. Assuming they stick to their schedule with past few releases they will announce at I/O next week then it will be several months after that.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Did you actually read that or just regurgitating what others have said? If you read the Play checkout (here) it said that was the HSPA+ (gsm) version. And Jellybean hasn't really officially been announced. Assuming they stick to their schedule with past few releases they will announce at I/O next week then it will be several months after that.


I just heard about it, I couldn't find any proof or anything.


----------



## chazall1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Razr HD


----------



## Zack (Jul 5, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Really going to be personal preference as they both have their strong points.
> 
> Razr
> pro's
> ...


Great overview, I think I'm going to be picking up the razr Monday...off contact







. If you know any devs in need of an x lmk.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Zack said:


> Great overview, I think I'm going to be picking up the razr Monday...off contact
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I may ask... why is the GSIII not in your consideration list. If you were considering the other two I'd sure be considering the GSIII as well.


----------

